# Entertainment center below wall mounted TV



## millerjosh87 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey guys, new to the forum. My fiance and I just bought a house and I want to wall mount my flat panel. Does anyone know of any good entertainment centers to hold all the components below the flat panel? Most of the ones i'm finding have the TV sitting on top of them. I would like a nice looking one sitting on the ground for the direct tv box, surround sound ect... 

I'm planning on running the cords through the drywall, so it all looks real smooth. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

My personal preference is to run the cables to a closet and hide all of my boxes inside of that and just have 1 LED receiver on the wall. Just my preference. Plus it is fairly easy to do. 

Other than that you just need to find one that matches your decor


----------



## Stubs (Mar 10, 2011)

Ive researched this alot recently. Just redid the living room and had to think about the same thing. There was no closet close enough so that wasnt an option. 

1. They make really nice "Floating racks" that actually mount to the TV mount. Look real nice. Its what im going with.

2. Look for Coffee type tables to put under the TV if you want everything on the floor.

3. The Entertainent centers with a TV mount can usually have the mount removed so its just the small center afterward.


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

That sucks Stubs... Mine is located in the basement under the stair well for all of my basement and first floor... Nothing on the second floor yet. I was told an HDMI length can reach 45 feet... one of mine is 60 to a non high depth TV


----------



## Stubs (Mar 10, 2011)

Best thing Ive found for HDMI over 50' Is using an HDMI to CAT5 Adapter. Lets you run it up to 200' away. 

Ive used the device in the past. 

Stay away from the wireless! The quality sucks and they seemed to get interference from EVERYTHING.

Biggest problem I ran inot with trying to hide everything in a closet is my Kids video game systems. Theyre switching games more than they play I think. So hiding those wasnt a good option. The DVR box might be an idea though. Along with the Blu Ray player :wink:


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

I love the DVR and BR in the closet. I used a system that allowed me to connect "community" things to multiple TVs... This works great in the basement with multiple TVs I actually have the one for the Spare room connected to 1 TV in the Basement and it allows me to watch 1 Football game on 2 sets and 1 game on another.... and still leaves me with the one in the up stairs living room free to watch anything.

BR is hooked up to several sets with this set up also


----------

